
The last tracker was just removed from Basecamp.com - jessaustin
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-last-tracker-was-just-removed-from-basecamp-com/
======
horizone
I decided mid last year that I was going to redesign one of my projects to
break away from 3rd party service reliance for the sake of protecting the end
users privacy.

First thing to go was Google Analytics. Depending on your product and how you
want to grow it, it’s possible that you don’t need the range of reporting that
GA provides. I know I didn’t.

After that I looked at what other third party services and trackers that were
being used. I’ve been opposed to advertising for 15 years, so I didn’t need to
worry about them as they were never there. I work on other projects that are
infested with them and I would love to remove them but marketing loves its
metrics and ability to squeeze a dollar out where ever possible. External
commenting services were removed (that was more laziness on my behalf) and
social login methods.

Lastly (and this one was hardest to part with due to the benefits), CDNs. I
decided that any external request would be a problem, as once the request
leaves and gets redirected a few times you’ve provided who knows how many
companies data on your end user. Every file would have to reside within the
realms of the project.

In the end I’m happy to say that my project (which is still in development) is
and will always be self contained, for the protection of the end user.

I do realise that there are other external factors that can track the user,
but from my end I’m doing what ever I can to minimise those factors.

